

Free algorithms book with examples in Haskell (work in progress) [pdf] - msie
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/52705490/main-en.pdf

======
chollida1
If you can do a decent enough job that your book acts as an updated version of
purley functional data structures then you've got my money!

[http://www.amazon.ca/Purely-Functional-Structures-Chris-
Okas...](http://www.amazon.ca/Purely-Functional-Structures-Chris-
Okasaki/dp/0521663504)

It's one of the few cs books that I refer to regularly when coding.

~~~
mseri
And mine!

------
bigtimber
Error (509) This account's public links are generating too much traffic and
have been temporarily disabled!

------
Gonzih
Would love to read and buy book like that. I think for me main part here is
pure functional implementation of algorithms in Haskell.

------
hayd
Links no longer seem to work...

~~~
throwaway_yy2Di
FWIW there's the full TeX source on github :)

[https://github.com/liuxinyu95/AlgoXY](https://github.com/liuxinyu95/AlgoXY)

The PDF isn't included, but it's generated by the default makefile.

(There's also a PDF-download option on the Scribd mirror -- check the HN title
-- but that insists on a Facebook login).

------
lampe3
Something like that would be great for Javascript!

~~~
tel
Why? It'll be focused on immutable data structures which are unnatural in
Javascript.

~~~
platz
the mori library (port of clojure's immutable data structures) seems to be
doing quite nicely:
[https://github.com/swannodette/mori](https://github.com/swannodette/mori)

~~~
tel
I believe that immutable data structures are valuable in Javascript. I don't
believe that Javascript is a good language for exploring algorithms atop them.

------
JSno
link is bad now.

